# Waiting to get in



## aarons600rr (Apr 7, 2007)

telecommguy said:


> Hey guys I'm new to the forum, got my interview score from Indianapolis JATC I scored 95.33 was wondering when I might hear anything else. I got my score and nothing else so right now I'm kinda clueless


We have to do a hands on test and then a interview but it may be different in your local.


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

telecommguy said:


> Hey guys I'm new to the forum, got my interview score from Indianapolis JATC I scored 95.33 was wondering when I might hear anything else. I got my score and nothing else so right now I'm kinda clueless


Call them and ask. It cant hurt.

Charlie


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

Yea I would call them. Usually they will contact you and schedule you for an interview. Then they will rank you and let you know if you make the first cut of guys. Times are slow so hopefully you are in the top 10


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

And often they will leave you sitting in the dark till they feel, fat dumb and ready to call you. INCONSIDERATE IMO.


----------



## telecommguy (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for the response, I was expecting a ranking number anyone familiar with Indy and how they do things ?


----------



## Wandering Idiot (Jul 20, 2010)

Not sure how things work in indy, but if they're assigning numbers it could be a while. I joined in Memphis back in August, no mention of number placement. I made the cut right before school started though, so there was a rush to get my books and fees in.

I've been in class since, and since I've been in, I've been riding book more than working. I caught 294 hours of work this fall and have been on unemployment since. We're not in the worst shape, our local has 270~ guys on book, and calls are trickling in for apprentices, but this isn't the most promising season for work (so I'm told). 

They may be waiting for the apprentice book to clear before calling you to take you in. Check the website for the local you're trying to get into. If they have a ton of people on book, then the apprentice book at the JATC is probably pretty full too, which means it will be at least a few months or more before your call comes. 

Still, call your JATC, it couldn't hurt. The worst they could tell you is that it's going to be a long wait. Besides, school won't start up again until the fall anyhow, so that's the longest you might have to wait for any real answer.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Idiot,

Are you working at any job?


----------



## Wandering Idiot (Jul 20, 2010)

Not right now. I've been off since thanksgiving week and I've moved up 4 or 5 on the book since then. The rumor mill keeps spitting out 'jobs are coming', but I'm getting to the point where I'm ready to start tossing freight at a hardware store again.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

telecommguy said:


> I got my score and nothing else so right now I'm kinda clueless


In the Half-Watt program?


----------



## telecommguy (Jan 11, 2011)

Half-Watt ?


----------



## balls (Jan 18, 2011)

telecommguy said:


> Half-Watt ?


I think he means low voltage


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

When i got in the low volt program, i never got a score, just a letter saying i was in. when i did not get in, i got a letter with my score, then a call about 2 years later saying i was accepted....

Also, there is not much work. Most locals have the test, and yet never hire anyone.


----------



## Wandering Idiot (Jul 20, 2010)

balls said:


> I think he means low voltage


I think he meant 'half-watt' as 'half-wit' since telecommguy said he was clueless. 

Or maybe I just automatically decipher everything as a derogatory comment.


----------



## Hire me please (Jul 15, 2010)

brian john said:


> Idiot,
> 
> Are you working at any job?


 
i thought you calling him an idiot was uncalled for... then i saw the name haha


----------



## telecommguy (Jan 11, 2011)

IF he meant low-voltage then yes, if he meant half wit then well maybe, still haven't heard anything else gonna wait till next week then call and ask my rank


----------



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

I applied to Indy in 2006 when things were good. I got a 92 and they called me for a summer helper position but I declined because I got into chicago's local which has had the program shut down for over 2 years.


----------



## telecommguy (Jan 11, 2011)

I e-mailed the training director and he e-mailed me back saying that 95.33 was a really good score but the current class was picked before my interview and there were seven telecomm apps laid off right now but if work picked up i would here from them


----------



## 2phase5wire (Jan 9, 2011)

telecommguy said:


> I e-mailed the training director and he e-mailed me back saying that 95.33 was a really good score but the current class was picked before my interview and there were seven telecomm apps laid off right now but if work picked up i would here from them



Allow me to translate,



> I e-mailed the training director and he e-mailed me back saying that 95.33 was a really good score but *your not a family member or a political favor so, better luck next time. Every one was already *picked before my interview *because the test is a smoke screen and you're **** outta luck.* There were seven telecomm apps laid off right now *so don't call us, we'll call you.*




:laughing::laughing::laughing::jester:JK............


----------



## telecommguy (Jan 11, 2011)

yeah that's kinda the feeling I got


----------



## telecommguy (Jan 11, 2011)

Hey just wondering if anyone knew if there was any telecomm work comming up outta 481 in Indy


----------

